# YouTube video leads to Hollywood contract



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8417789.stm



> A producer from Uruguay who uploaded a short film to YouTube in November 2009 has been offered a $30m (£18.6m) contract to make a Hollywood film.
> 
> The movie will be sponsored by director Sam Raimi, whose credits include the Spiderman and Evil Dead films.
> 
> ...


----------

